# Dealers washing cars, no no no



## sportstergti (Apr 25, 2007)

Some people may not have a location to wash their car properly, most places like Saturn have an evening that you can take your car in to do work on it.

I try to never, especially for my Altima, have anyone but me wash it. It does not get used in the winter so that makes it easier. I use my junk Saturn 204,000 kms so far and Saturn ruined the paint job not that they would ever admit it.

Does anyone out there find that damage to the paint job occurs if 1: you don't use a high quality suds like Macquiars and if you 2: let someone else wash it with everything and anything used on a hundred cars that week?

If environmentalists get their way no one in the world will ever be able to wash their car outside again in the future like in Calgary, crazy, just use clean water with vinegar (filtered water too is great).

Anyways I just wanted to say hi, how do you guys all wash and protect your cars, I just bot that Mr. Clean sprayer, have not tried it yet and a ton of specialty polishes and waxes etc. I have a nice clear, clean, no sun marks, shine.

My car was bot by someone else in March 03 for an 02, note that there are still many 06's left here for a cheap price, and it bot it 24 months later in 05 with 61,000 kms on it now have about 80,000 kms on it for highway driving. I plan on having it for another ten years if possible at this rate, fully loaded sunroof, electric everything.

This week or early next I plan on putting Michelins 215 55 R17 on it instead of the Tauranza's or whatever you call them. One place tried to get Yokohama's but none available as there are few distributors of tires now, no competition and prices keep rising. 

One question I have though is I just bot replacement OEM fog lights as one was broken in the glass, still worked, can anyone tell me what I should do to replace it? Anything special other than trying to disconnect the wire harness, and other stuff, does it get pushed out the front or through the back? I don't do a lot of car work, but changed spark plugs in the Saturn for Platinum ones today, air filter, has brand new Michelins, and just changed the synthetic oil today at the garage. Anything else to do?

Thanks all and keep in touch,


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

Lots of questions/comments wrapped up in one post.

The stock tires are crap. I have yokohamas on mine from Tirerack and I couldn't be happier.

I only wash my car, and only use clean materials. I also suggest not using the soap that comes with the Mr. Clean, it will strip the wax and leave a film on the car. The Autodry feature is fine, but the soap isn't that great.

Just get a replacement fog light. They come out through the back of the bumper. There's a bolt and a clip holding them in.

Good luck, enjoy the car.


----------



## sportstergti (Apr 25, 2007)

*Fog Light and tires, need help on interior fan*

I replaced the right fog light in about five minutes after I figured how it all went together and came apart. Having another person around to push it in helped.

The light actually has a Hexscrew (don't know the term) on the top that comes out to allow the fog light to be taken out from the front as the bumper is one piece and has a small cavity that the fog light fits into. Push the light out through the front. You should probably replace the little parts included in the back of the cavity for the pins to fit into and they also give you a new Hexscrew? Of course you do all this after disconnecting the wire harness and then at the end reattach the wire harness.

It is not easy working on this on the ground getting your arm and hand up there to take the hexscrew out with a socket wrench. Before all this you do have to take off a few of the plastic pieces inside the wheel well. Not hard once you figure out that all you have to do is pull those funny pins out.

Got new Michelin 215 55 17's, and tried them out coming back from Ottawa on a five km stretch of smooth cement road at 6:00 am. No one for two kms ahead of me and no one behind that could keep up anyways, two lanes separated by trees from two lanes going in the other direction. 205 plus kms/h or 130mph, sounded like a jet engine on that cement, could not tell when or if it was going to have the limiter stop the engine or slow me down. Smooth, no problems at all and had power to spare from what I could tell. This car was doing 85mph to 100mph for most of the trip.

The only problem was that coming back the fan on the inside started to make clicking sounds like one blade was touching something. It slowed down on slowest speed and sped up with highest speed.

How do I take out the housing to look inside and has anyone else had this type of problem? Any suggestions would be appreciated.

No other problems since I got this car at 61,000 kms now around 85,000 used a toy car for longer trips and enjoyment in nice weather.

One question though that the plastic air piece just behind the latch for the engine hook seems loose but has nothing really to hold it firmly. It is about 1 foot wide and a few inches deep.


----------

